# Grangers first "haircut'



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Granger is a very handsome boy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

He sure is a catch! Mine also has what we call the "bossy paw." Where he puts his paw on us when he wants something. I loved the pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a handsome boy Granger is. 

I think with the Green beans and increased exercise, you'll see him drop weight pretty quickly. My girl gets a little heavier during the winter months because I am not a cold weather person. I've started cutting her back on her PPP SS and adding green beans to her food also. Now that it's a little warmer here, have started back to walking daily, summer will be here soon, so my guys will be swimming a lot. 

Your Granger has really become a very handsome boy.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

such a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

That's one good looking dog!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Granger is a very handsome boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Very handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Your Granger is a handsome boy! 

Dex also needs a little bit of a spring diet since it's been so cold and has put on a few extra pounds,


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## aneesha (Mar 24, 2012)

he is super lovely!


----------

